# Bath bombs



## Miz Jenny (Jan 29, 2014)

1. I'm wanting to use dendritic salt to anchor eo/fo's. Do I add an arbitrary amount or replace part of the sea salt or epson salt with dendritic?

2. Do I have to use witch hazel, which is difficult to get up here, or can I use rubbing alcohol?

Thanks... Jenny


----------



## Hazel (Jan 29, 2014)

I replace part of the sea salt with dendritic salt. When I use Epsom salts, I add enough dendritic salt to absorb the EOs/FOs and add it as an extra additive. I use rubbing alcohol and haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks so much, Hazel. That's what I thought about the dendritic salt. I'd read that online and had already ordered it. I also read tonight that, because witch hazel contains water and causes fizzies, alcohol is better. I can only find witch hazel in 100 gram bottles up here, so I'm switching to alcohol. I've made a couple small batches using another recipe; I like yours  better, so will try it tomorrow. I think they're fun and relaxing to make. Last year I had so many people ask if I made bath bombs - now I'll have something to sell them! 

To pricing, each one is almost 7 oz so I'm thinking $3.50 each or 3 for $10.00. Any thoughts on that? Anyone? :-D

Thanks... Jenny


----------



## Hazel (Jan 30, 2014)

I like making them, too. My thought - that seems a little cheap for a 7 oz but I'm not in Canada. I think it's also going to depend on what your competition is selling them for and your cost to make them. Is $3 enough for a decent profit? Of course, take my opinion with a grain of salt (yuk! yuk! couldn't resist the pun) because I don't sell.

Hopefully, someone will have a better answer.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 30, 2014)

I only have one competitor who makes them and I don't remember her pricing, but I think they're larger than mine. I think $3.50 is a fair price and not do the 3/for. They ingredients are expensive and it doesn't take up much time. Plus, I'm not going to make tons until I see how they sell. If I run out, I make some more. I'm thinking about making 2 kinds- one using epson and one using sea salt.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you, Ma'am!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 1, 2014)

You're welcome! Don't forget to post pics.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 1, 2014)

I will. Went to the bulk store today and bought a whole whack of baking soda and epsom salts. Plus different loose teas for bath teas.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 9, 2014)

Hazel, have made two batches of bath bombs using your recipe and they are fantastic. One is scented with lemon peel fo; the other eucalyptus and a touch of lemongrass eo's for sinus congestion (it works because my nose started running while I was making them). I'm using epsom salts for the extra benefit and dendritic salt. Plus a bit of apricot kernel oil. Three pounds of ingredients gives me 6 balls and 2 halves. I'm going to package in polybags - don't want people manhandling them. I'll use the halves so people can whiff them. I'll also wrap halves in coffee filters for free samples.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm happy to hear they turned out well and the scents sound wonderful. Also, AKO sounds particularly luxurious. That's a good idea about using coffee filters for bath bomb samples. I've used filters for soap but wouldn't have thought of using them for bomb samples.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh, Hazel, just tried to unmold the latest bombs and they won't come out. Then realized my new bottle of alcohol is 50% not 95%. They are beautiful and hard as rocks! I'll chisel them out and use it myself for my sinus congestion. Will make it into bath salts! Live and learn and it won't go to waste. It will be pretty in a mason jar with a scoop.


----------



## craftymom0263 (Feb 10, 2014)

What are bath bombs? What do you use them for & how do you make them? Thanks for the info for this newbie


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 10, 2014)

There are lots of pics and tutorials on bath. Google is your friend. Hazel's recipe is further up in the thread.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 10, 2014)

Miz Jenny - 

Oh yeah...I can certainly understand 50% being a problem. I'm glad to hear they won't go to waste. I had the opposite problem one time. Mine wouldn't stay together because I'd read about using cornstarch and decided to try it. I could not get them to stick together. So, I crumbled them up, put them into bath salt tubes and used them for stocking stuffers.



craftymom0263 said:


> What are bath bombs? What do you use them for & how do you make them? Thanks for the info for this newbie



Basically, they're made from baking soda and citric acid and fizz when dropped into the bath. They're sometimes called bath fizzies. Everyone has different recipes for them because you can make them plain or make them fancy and luxurious with varied additives. I generally use Epsom salts, sea salt, dendritic salt, clay, oils, butters, colorants and FOs. However, the last batch I did was very plain - just baking soda, citric acid, Epsom salts, fragrance, a little bit of colorant and I used rubbing alcohol to moisten them.







Link to my skull bombs - http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=24435





Besides looking in the Bath section, you can also browse through the Photo Gallery to see pictures of bombs. There are also these bath bomb pics. You could also browse Lush's site. http://www.lushusa.com/Bath-Bombs/bath-bombs,en_US,sc.html

You might find this discussion helpful. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=28369


----------

